# Zebralight SC600w II L2 Announced for September



## Belcantor (Aug 17, 2013)

Zebralight has recently updated their roadmap. They announce a revised SC600w II L2 for September. As in the SC52w they will use a neutral-white (4400 K) XM-L2 with estimated 1020 lumen. 

Hopefully they can manage the appointed date. 

Interested in the original information? http://www.zebralight.com/ (Press the red button "Compare All Models" on the left side.)


----------



## 3Cylinders (Aug 17, 2013)

Great find! I have been eagerly awaiting this one. I also saw that an H600w Mk II with the same specs are on the roadmap. I will be picking up both of these for sure.


----------



## Belcantor (Aug 17, 2013)

Especially interesting seems to me the proposed thermal regulation with 384 levels. No longer a stupid step down. Can't wait to hold this masterpiece in my hand!


----------



## jak (Aug 17, 2013)

14 modes? I wonder what the 3 additional modes are compared to the non-w SC600 II... 
One more additional mode per level?


----------



## romteb (Aug 18, 2013)

Waiting for the H600w II, L2, 2nd edition.


----------



## juplin (Aug 19, 2013)

I am not interested in SC600w II L2 at all, as it's similar to old SC600w. 
New Sunwayman C21C with additional Cree XP-E P2 red LED is more attractive to me :twothumbs
http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201308/136.html


----------



## Painful Chafe (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not sure why no one mentioned the PID regulation that is listed in the spreadsheet. It is the coolest part of this light. 

Basically, the light has 384 discrete levels controlled by PID thermal regulation.

In a nutshell the light will maintain highest output possible based on thermal temperatures using 384 levels and a PID controller. The PID not only regulates the output based on the temperature it is reading, but it also monitors present conditions and the rate of heat rise to regulate the output. If the light is outside in a cool environment it will not need to cut back on the output as much as if it is sitting on a table with no breeze in a 75 degree house. It monitors how much it needs to cut back and self adjusts to keep from overshooting optimal output. 

Use of the PID cuts the output as little and as slow as possible to maintain the absolute highest output possible. No cutting 300-400 lumens to keep it from overheating like other lights do. And for the most part, and according to ZL, nearly imperceptible. 
[h=1][/h].


----------



## markr6 (Aug 20, 2013)

Painful Chafe said:


> I'm not sure why no one mentioned the PID regulation that is listed in the spreadsheet. It is the coolest part of this light.



Belcantor mentioned it, and I agree it will be a really nice feature to have!


----------



## Ti²C (Aug 20, 2013)

the PID thing is indeed a nice addition to one of the best UI,
but do you think they'll someday be more confident in their products and offer a better support than a single year of warranty ?


----------



## donn_ (Aug 20, 2013)

What _is_ PID Thermal Regulation??


----------



## donn_ (Aug 20, 2013)

donn_ said:


> What _is_ PID Thermal Regulation??



I found a good layman's explanation here.


----------



## sinnyc (Aug 20, 2013)

No SC82 listed on the spreadsheet


----------



## Bronco (Aug 21, 2013)

Belcantor said:


> They announce a revised SC600w II L2 for September. As in the SC52w they will use a neutral-white (4400 K) XM-L2 with estimated 1020 lumen.



Yes, finally!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 22, 2013)

I just have 3 letters and 2 numbers in response to this thread. SC62d........ But When? And How Bright?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 22, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I just have 3 letters and 2 numbers in response to this thread. SC62d........ But When? And How Bright?



That will be a bitersweet situation - I think this one will really kill my use of Eneloops!


----------



## juplin (Aug 23, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> I just have 3 letters and 2 numbers in response to this thread. SC62d........ But When? And How Bright?


SC62d is more attractive, considering it will be the only Hi CRI cadidate of ZL's 18650 flashlight family.


----------



## juplin (Aug 24, 2013)

donn_ said:


> I found a good layman's explanation here.


But don't forget PID Thermal Regulation also means that the LED current is not current regulated anymore.
PID Thermal Regulation is actually a compromise between maximum light output and flashlight size at the cost of constant LED current.


----------



## Bill S. (Aug 24, 2013)

Painful Chafe said:


> I'm not sure why no one mentioned the PID regulation that is listed in the spreadsheet. It is the coolest part of this light.
> 
> Basically, the light has 384 discrete levels controlled by PID thermal regulation.
> 
> ...



Sounds great, but what happens if you drop it?


----------



## carl (Aug 25, 2013)

How thick is the heat sink which the LED is mounted on? I assume the board which the LED is mounted on is heat sinked to the body somehow with a nice thick heat path to the aluminum head/body.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Aug 27, 2013)

carl said:


> How thick is the heat sink which the LED is mounted on? I assume the board which the LED is mounted on is heat sinked to the body somehow with a nice thick heat path to the aluminum head/body.



Im no expert, but do know that the Zebralight body is made of one solid piece of Alcoa aluminium so heat transfer is thru one solid path. The only other piece of the body is the tailcap. So heat dissipation is very good in these lights.


----------



## carl (Aug 27, 2013)

ok thanks. Just making sure the LED isn't just mounted on a skinny PC board with poor heat transfer from the resin-fiber board to the aluminum body. 

LED on skinny fiber board + no direct aluminum contact = poor heat transfer path.

LED backed up with direct contact against thick aluminum = good heat transfer path.


----------



## bodhran (Sep 30, 2013)

And the preorder begins. I still love my SC600w but couldn't pass this one up.


----------



## rexet (Oct 11, 2013)

Everytime I finally take the decision to own a SC600 flashlight I need to wait for a new version :shrug: !
This L2 seems near perfect, I hope it will be available very soon.

EDIT : done, I put my pre-order for a Neutral white at IS. I can't wait...


----------



## pebbles (Oct 27, 2013)

*Regarding: SC600w Mk II L2 18650 XM-L2 Flashlight Neutral White 

I went on the website, and it still says "Preorder" as of Oct. 27th. **

What specific battery would you recommend for this latest version, or does it matter? I see several different batteries offered on the website and the battery specs. say *Battery: One 18650 size (up to 69mm long) 3.6/3.7V li-ion rechargeable. 
*
Given the new model will be shorter...I want to make sure I get the right battery for it. 

I need a single charger, too. Any recommendations?

Feel free to talk me out of this light, if you have something better with similar properties.*


----------



## BOHAWG (Oct 28, 2013)

pebbles said:


> *Regarding: SC600w Mk II L2 18650 XM-L2 Flashlight Neutral White
> 
> I went on the website, and it still says "Preorder" as of Oct. 27th. **
> 
> ...



Update: I preordered a SC600 II L2 on 9/30/13 and received it today. I love it!!! I've been the owner of an original SC600 since 2010 and was pleasantly impressed with the SC600, but the SC600 II L2 blows it away>>>>>>


----------



## srg818 (Oct 28, 2013)

BOHAWG said:


> Update: I preordered a SC600 II L2 on 9/30/13 and received it today. I love it!!! I've been the owner of an original SC600 since 2010 and was pleasantly impressed with the SC600, but the SC600 II L2 blows it away>>>>>>



Can you post some beamshots outside in the dark? maybe a video?


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 28, 2013)

srg818 said:


> Can you post some beamshots outside in the dark? maybe a video?


since you have both could you explain the different features of the two lights-beam type,brightness, modes ect?


----------



## BowHunter1 (Oct 28, 2013)

In for the review


----------



## sam7 (Oct 29, 2013)

BOHAWG said:


> Update: I preordered a SC600 II L2 on 9/30/13 and received it today. I love it!!! I've been the owner of an original SC600 since 2010 and was pleasantly impressed with the SC600, but the SC600 II L2 blows it away>>>>>>


 Did you get a shipping notification or did the light just show up?


----------



## akajimmy (Oct 29, 2013)

BOHAWG said:


> Update: I preordered a SC600 II L2 on 9/30/13 and received it today. I love it!!! I've been the owner of an original SC600 since 2010 and was pleasantly impressed with the SC600, but the SC600 II L2 blows it away>>>>>>



I would like to know too, They are supposed to start shipping today. Anyone else received one yet?


----------



## markr6 (Oct 29, 2013)

Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Oct 29, 2013)

Who did you preorder from? Where are you? Show us proof please. Pictures please. How would you compare the tint and the intensity with your older unit? Thank You


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 29, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Photos or it didn't happen!


It is just like Bigfoot ...........


----------



## Johnno (Oct 29, 2013)

I like it so far - much more compact and has the improved interface/modes. Slightly darker green in color. My only minor gripe is the lanyard ring hole "nipple" on the body. 

Tint is perfect - cool white. It is also slightly brighter. (The beams have to be side by side to really tell... and even then, it's just barely noticeable.)

Just arrived today - was a pre-order directly from Zebralight.


----------



## RIX TUX (Oct 29, 2013)

Johnno said:


> I like it so far - much more compact and has the improved interface/modes. Slightly darker green in color. My only minor gripe is the lanyard ring hole "nipple" on the body.
> 
> Tint is perfect - cool white. It is also slightly brighter. (The beams have to be side by side to really tell... and even then, it's just barely noticeable.)
> 
> Just arrived today - was a pre-order directly from Zebralight.


more throw? 
is it worth the extra $ ?
new models should blow the old one away-does it?


----------



## AmperSand (Oct 29, 2013)

I got a shipping notice from my preorder 30/9 but im in aus. Airmail from china is bound to be slow. Sc600w ii l2


----------



## Johnno (Oct 29, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> more throw?
> is it worth the extra $ ?
> new models should blow the old one away-does it?



The reflector design hasn't changed, so expecting different/improved throw isn't in the cards. Slightly more overall output does perhaps get you a tiny bit more throw, but nothing really worth writing home about. This light is more about putting up a wall of light anyhow.

The price also hasn't really changed - unless you are comparing it to the now discounted price of the older model. I wouldn't say it "blows the old one away"' but it does improve upon it nicely, especially when it comes to the interface/mode improvements and it's reduced length (very noticeable). It is a nicer light - but more an evolution/refinement of the previous model, than a revolutionary change to what was and still is considered a very, very good light to begin with. It was worth the upgrade to me - but then I already own 6 other Zebralights, so I'm just adding to the herd rather than upgrading...


----------



## markr6 (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice! I can't wait to get mine. No big deal, but aesthetically I think cramming all that text into that small area and shrinking the logo is cheesy.


----------



## akajimmy (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant wait to get mine. When the SC600W came out, I wanted to get it. But I was late to the party. So, I jumped all over the preorder, just patiently waiting for my shipping notice now


----------



## BOHAWG (Oct 30, 2013)

sam7 said:


> Did you get a shipping notification or did the light just show up?



I received an email on the 25th notifying me that it had been shipped.


----------



## bodhran (Oct 30, 2013)

Has anyone received a shipping notice from the USA site yet?


----------



## RobCob (Oct 30, 2013)

I am super confused at the moment. Zebralight has the SC600 MK II and the SC600 MK II L2 both listed at 101.6 mm so why is there such a difference between the two in length?


----------



## thaugen (Oct 30, 2013)

RobCob said:


> I am super confused at the moment. Zebralight has the SC600 MK II and the SC600 MK II L2 both listed at 101.6 mm so why is there such a difference between the two in length?



The first SC600 is slightly longer.


----------



## RobCob (Oct 30, 2013)

Oops, didn't realize that was the original model.


----------



## rexet (Nov 4, 2013)

Amongst people who did receive a shipping notice, is there any Neutral White version  ? Just wondering if the neutral one is ready as week  !


----------



## CrazyM (Nov 4, 2013)

I ordered a CW but later asked it to be changed to NW. I received shipping confirmation on 29/10 so either the neutrals are shipping as well or I've got a cool one coming my way...


----------



## rexet (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you CrazyM. I hope you'll get the good one! Keep us updated!


----------



## jak (Nov 5, 2013)

The neutral white version has gone from "pre-order" to "backorder" on the ZL website.

Also, the estimated shipping date has been removed. I wonder if that means the first batch of W's has arrived and shipped...


----------



## akajimmy (Nov 5, 2013)

jak said:


> The neutral white version has gone from "pre-order" to "backorder" on the ZL website.
> 
> Also, the estimated shipping date has been removed. I wonder if that means the first batch of W's has arrived and shipped...


I preordered the W on 10/1 and still have not received my notification oo:


----------



## oeL (Nov 5, 2013)

jak said:


> I wonder if that means the first batch of W's has arrived and shipped...



You're right: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Preorders!!!&p=4311706&highlight=#post4311706

I'm hoping Zebralight will soon send out the others as well


----------



## bodhran (Nov 5, 2013)

Ordered a NW on 9/30 from the Texas site. On 11/2 received a response to an email I had sent that they would ship in 10-15 days with an apology for the delay.


----------



## bodhran (Nov 5, 2013)

And just received a shipping order.


----------



## Cunha (Nov 5, 2013)

Important to remember that the SC600 here is the original (not mk2) version that is actually much less common than the Mk2. I think size wise the new Mk2 L2 should be similar or identical to the MK2.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 5, 2013)

ordered (cool white) on 11/1. I just received the shipping notice today. can't wait!!


----------



## rexet (Nov 6, 2013)

I pre-ordered mine at Illumination Supply on the 14th of October. No news yet. I can't wait  !


----------



## akajimmy (Nov 6, 2013)

akajimmy said:


> I preordered the W on 10/1 and still have not received my notification oo:



Yesterday, I emailed Zebralights explaining I saw it go from pre-order to back order. One hour later I received my notification that it had been sent. It should be here tomorrow. Thanks Zebralights!!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 6, 2013)

My SC600w Mk II L2 will be here tomorrow as well, ordered 9/30.


----------



## tonkem (Nov 6, 2013)

All of you need to come back here and post your comments after receiving and having time to evaluate the light


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 6, 2013)

You all see Selfbuilts extensive review yet. I think he just posted it today. VERY NICE!!!! Still awaiting mine!


----------



## rexet (Nov 7, 2013)

It seems that IS didn't get any of the new L2 flashlights yet  !


----------



## markr6 (Nov 7, 2013)

rexet said:


> It seems that IS didn't get any of the new L2 flashlights yet  !



Aw man come on!! Starting to think I should have skipped the discount and ordered straight from ZL


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 7, 2013)

i just checked tracking on mine.. it's scheduled to arrive a day early!


----------



## rexet (Nov 8, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Aw man come on!! Starting to think I should have skipped the discount and ordered straight from ZL


Yeah, I feel the same way... But IS is not to blame, Zebralight seems to play an unfair business with its dealers.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 8, 2013)

rexet said:


> Yeah, I feel the same way... But IS is not to blame, Zebralight seems to play an unfair business with its dealers.



I'm not blaming anyone but ZL here. But I guess I'm not even really blaming them since their new releases are always so popular and I'm sure they're doing their best to keep up.


----------



## JKolmo (Nov 8, 2013)

Any tint reports from the SC600w II L2 yet? I'm dreading the massive green like the SC52w. If these SC600ws are not plagued I'll be forced to get one.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 8, 2013)

markr6 said:


> .... their new releases are always so popular ..



Someone chime in if we're off on this but I am wondering if ZL is taking so many preorders that there are not enough to send to their stocking dealers?


----------



## markr6 (Nov 8, 2013)

I always assumed the dealers got early notice and put in an order before the ZL site even offered them for sale. I guess that's not the case?


----------



## akajimmy (Nov 8, 2013)

JKolmo said:


> Any tint reports from the SC600w II L2 yet? I'm dreading the massive green like the SC52w. If these SC600ws are not plagued I'll be forced to get one.



I just received mine in the mail yesterday. I really like the tint. The hot spot the inner and outer corona are all pretty neutral if not slightly warm. NO tinges of green at all. Just on the outer edge is there a very slight tinge of blue. barely noticeable. This is going to be my new EDC. I bals bought a new 18650 from them the ZL3400 it barely fits. I have to shake it so slides out.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 8, 2013)

Tint in mine is great. No green or yellow whatsoever. Nice light.


----------



## Ares (Nov 8, 2013)

I just got mine in the mail. It's kind of... purplish? At first I thought it was cool white even, but I checked the label and it said SC600w II L2. Compared to my SC52w and SC600w (1st gen) it is rather cool (the SC600w being the warmest of the bunch). But then I whipped out one of my old Fenix lights, and it's obviously not cool white at all.

I guess I'll get used to it, just like I got used to the greenish tint of my SC52w. Anyone else have a bit of a purplish tint? You can see it looking into the flashlight from an angle (obviously not directly into it - cause then you'd see stars haha).

It's definitely brighter outside than my first gen SC600w - I'll give it that.


----------



## cancow (Nov 8, 2013)

Is this new sc600 worth getting? I can get the old version on sale for Under $65, but I am wondering if the new light is worth the extra $30.


----------



## moozooh (Nov 8, 2013)

Ares said:


> Anyone else have a bit of a purplish tint? You can see it looking into the flashlight from an angle



Are you sure you aren't confusing it with the anti-reflective coating? It makes any light have a noticeable bluish-purplish fringe at the edges of spill cone. The same color is visible on the lens when the light is off.

If the hotspot doesn't look purple at all, there's your culprit right there.


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 8, 2013)

cancow said:


> Is this new sc600 worth getting? I can get the old version on sale for Under $65, but I am wondering if the new light is worth the extra $30.


I would like to know also if someone has had both.


----------



## Ares (Nov 8, 2013)

moozooh said:


> Are you sure you aren't confusing it with the anti-reflective coating? It makes any light have a noticeable bluish-purplish fringe at the edges of spill cone. The same color is visible on the lens when the light is off.
> 
> If the hotspot doesn't look purple at all, there's your culprit right there.



Ahh. Okay, the purplish spill at the edges is indeed the anti-reflective coating. The hotspot is more white. Almost cool white compared to my other ZebraLights, but not as cool as my Fenix lights.


----------



## Ares (Nov 9, 2013)

Shouldn't the SC600w II L2 be about the same tint as the SC52w? Both 4400K? Because mine are nothing alike. The SC600w looks almost purple-white compared to the nice, neutral (albeit slightly green) SC52w.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's some comparison shots, the SC600w II has nice tint IMO, yes it is cooler than the others below, but it is still nice. Camera makes it look more purple, it is really not bad in person!

SC52w on top, SC600w MKII L2 on bottom





H600fw on top, SC600w MKII L2 on bottom


----------



## Ares (Nov 9, 2013)

Well at least now I know it's not just me. I was afraid I had gotten a bad bin. Except, to me, it looks the same in person as it does in the pictures.


----------



## JKolmo (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks for the pics! I think I'll pass on this one. It appears too purplish and I have loads of other redundant flashlights. Or maybe not...


----------



## bodhran (Nov 9, 2013)

Comparing the tint of my old SC600w to the SC600w L2. The old light has a yellowish tint and I can only describe the new as having a white, cooler tint. No green here, which seems to be what everyone else is saying.


----------



## siginu (Nov 9, 2013)

Due to these tint reports (and pictures) it looks like I'll have to pass on the SC600W MKII L2 and the SC52W. I'm not interested in green or purple in anything except a "party light". I recently got a H502C which is an acceptable tint, but it is cooler than I expected for a 4000K light, I'm still holding out a little hope for the SC62D although the 5000K may be a little cool for my taste. I actually want to get a SC series Zebralight, but so far it looks like my eyes favor the Philips versions, lumens be darned.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Nov 9, 2013)

The pictures and descriptions of the tint sound OK to me, but I am waiting for specs on the SC62. Does anyone with an SC600w L2 care to comment on, and show pictures of, the color rendering capabilities? How does a medium rare cut of meat look? How about a short video of someone's (healthy) hand in the sunlight and under the light of this torch? Maybe someone can make some kind of gif? Maybe someone can do a gif comparing a nichia 219, xpg hi cri, and this L2? Just thought I'd ask. And extra points to the member that can get a nice looking female hand for our comparison.


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 9, 2013)

siginu said:


> Due to these tint reports (and pictures) it looks like I'll have to pass on the SC600W MKII L2 and the SC52W. I'm not interested in green or purple in anything except a "party light". I recently got a H502C which is an acceptable tint, but it is cooler than I expected for a 4000K light, I'm still holding out a little hope for the SC62D although the 5000K may be a little cool for my taste. I actually want to get a SC series Zebralight, but so far it looks like my eyes favor the Philips versions, lumens be darned.


Isn't the purple tint due to the glass?


----------



## maxrep12 (Nov 9, 2013)

My experience has been that with the lower modes, a tint such as green, yellow, purple etc, are more pronounced. PoliceScannerMan, do you see more purple tint in a low mode, but almost pure white with a higher mode?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 9, 2013)

XML's IMO have always had different tinted spill than the hot spot. The purple is there on all levels, when wall hunting, even then it's not that bad. In real use I notice no purple whatsoever. The camera always makes it look worse than it is. 

I think folks are making too much of a big deal over this. I am perfectly happy with the beam and tint on my sample. Use the light, enjoy the light, don't just shine it at a white wall and look at the spill.


----------



## maxrep12 (Nov 9, 2013)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> XML's IMO have always had different tinted spill than the hot spot. The purple is there on all levels, when wall hunting, even then it's not that bad. In real use I notice no purple whatsoever. The camera always makes it look worse than it is.
> 
> I think folks are making too much of a big deal over this. I am perfectly happy with the beam and tint on my sample. Use the light, enjoy the light, don't just shine it at a white wall and look at the spill.


 Good to hear. I have this light on order at two different places.... somebody pull through and send me a light  .


----------



## bodhran (Nov 9, 2013)

What PoliceScannerMan said. In actual use, I could not be happier. My son who now owns my old SC600w is very happy too...*s*


----------



## Theron (Nov 9, 2013)

I hope my H600Fw MK II doesn't have a tint like those shots. I like warm yellow like Malkoff Neutral XP-G2s.


----------



## LeukTech (Nov 10, 2013)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Here's some comparison shots, the SC600w II has nice tint IMO, yes it is cooler than the others below, but it is still nice. Camera makes it look more purple, it is really not bad in person!
> 
> SC52w on top, SC600w MKII L2 on bottom
> 
> ...






Almost wish I hadn't canceled my pre-order, I absolutely hate yellow tinted (and green tinted) emitters, but it seems ZL got the tint right this time for a change . 

Oh well, my triple Nichia 219 from EDC+ does the trick for a floody, perfect near-white tint, although it is_ only_ 500lm and is limited to a P60 host (which is large and heavy).

Son of a... Wish those ZL turkeys would be more upfront about the tints. As a neutral that leans more towards purple/pink (rather than yellow/green) is *the* perfect neutral that renders colors most accurately without much bias.


----------



## Ares (Nov 10, 2013)

bodhran said:


> Comparing the tint of my old SC600w to the SC600w L2. The old light has a yellowish tint and I can only describe the new as having a white, cooler tint. No green here, which seems to be what everyone else is saying.



That sounds about right. The Mk II L2 puts out an enormous amount of light, though. As long as I'm not comparing it with the tint on my 1st gen SC600w, I'm quite happy.




PoliceScannerMan said:


> XML's IMO have always had different tinted spill than the hot spot. The purple is there on all levels, when wall hunting, even then it's not that bad. In real use I notice no purple whatsoever. The camera always makes it look worse than it is.
> 
> 
> I think folks are making too much of a big deal over this. I am perfectly happy with the beam and tint on my sample. Use the light, enjoy the light, don't just shine it at a white wall and look at the spill.



Oh, I'm totally being OCD about this and I know it. I originally was ranting over my SC52w's greenish tint (I prefer yellow), but got used to it and made it my EDC torch. I'm sure I'll get used to this one too.




LeukTech said:


> Almost wish I hadn't canceled my pre-order, I absolutely hate yellow tinted (and green tinted) emitters, but it seems ZL got the tint right this time for a change .
> 
> 
> Oh well, my triple Nichia 219 from EDC+ does the trick for a floody, perfect near-white tint, although it is_ only_ 500lm and is limited to a P60 host (which is large and heavy).
> ...



Really? Things look a little strange outside. The brown leaves on the ground looked a little washed out to me. Almost purple even. It was strange. It isn't BAD, and I'm likely over-exaggerating a bit - but it definitely doesn't feel "neutral" to me. I love the yellow tint of my original SC600w. It's perfect. Looks just like sunlight to me.


----------



## Ares (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone have a SC600w Mk II and an L2? I'd like to see a tint comparison. I skipped that light, waiting for the L2.

Haha I keep dragging out my old Fenix PD32 and comparing it with the new Mk II L2 to remind me that it is NOT cool white. As soon as I do, I breathe a sigh of relief and think, "Yeah, that looks much better."

I think I just like really warm lights. The more I compare, the more I find the Mk II L2 to be "neutral" - at least compared to the original SC600w and the PD32.

I think it will grow on me. I need some more real life usage out of it first. It's going to be hard passing my old SC600w on to my dad, though lol


----------



## Theron (Nov 10, 2013)

It's funny how different people's tint preferences can be. Maybe someday we'll be able to customize the tint like we can with Philips Hue.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 10, 2013)

Theron said:


> It's funny how different people's tint preferences can be. Maybe someday we'll be able to customize the tint like we can with Philips Hue.


That would be fantastic!

There are a couple things to understand about peoples thinking on tint preference that helps to muddy the waters and of no little importance is the fact that virtually everyone actually has several tint preferences which they then are forced into choosing between when it comes to choosing which one they want their flashlight to produce.

This is easily evident in cooler light sources being the norm in workplaces, kitchens and hospitals, while warmer light sources are more commonly found in living rooms, bars and places of comfort. Anyone for a cool tinted campfire?

Taking this as a jumping off point I just started a new thread for the discussion of exactly why there are so many preferences in tint.

Thanks Theron, for motivating me to start a thread I've been wanting to start for a long time now.


----------



## burntoshine (Nov 10, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> Anyone for a cool tinted campfire?



With my luck I'd end up with a green campfire. Yeah, I'll stick to the good 'ol high cri & warm kind.


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 10, 2013)

burntoshine said:


> With my luck I'd end up with a green campfire. Yeah, I'll stick to the good 'ol high cri & warm kind.


LOL!

That'd be great - a green campfire! Maybe it would help the salad to still look fresh.


----------



## LeukTech (Nov 10, 2013)

Ares said:


> Really? Things look a little strange outside. The brown leaves on the ground looked a little washed out to me. Almost purple even. It was strange. It isn't BAD, and I'm likely over-exaggerating a bit - but it definitely doesn't feel "neutral" to me. I love the yellow tint of my original SC600w. It's perfect. Looks just like sunlight to me.



Do you have any lights with a Nichia 219 emitter? I would be interested how they compare. Because from the pics above, my 219's look just like that when comparing to a yellow tinted Cree. And all of my 219 lights are a nice, practically pure white light (slightly biased towards purple/pink, which works out great for my tastes).


----------



## Ares (Nov 10, 2013)

Okay after a day's worth of carrying both my 1st gen SC600w and my MkII L2... here are my observations.

First, my SC600w is essentially the same color as sunlight - to my eyes, anyway. I shone it outside in a shady spot and it looked like an extension of the sunlight. I shone the MkII L2 and it was all... white and purplish.

Also when I got home, I went for a walk in the woods. It's probably just psychological, but I felt my depth perception wasn't as good, and browns were a bit washed out. I also shone it on some hunter green / brown carpet that is outside on my grandfather's deck - with the SC600w, it looked normal; with the MkII L2, it looked white and light green. The brown was almost completely gone.

Anyway, I'm curious to know people's thoughts on the MkII (not L2). Is the tint similar to the SC600w? Was it worth the upgrade? I might even be willing to trade with someone. I fell in love with my SC600w the first time I used it. I couldn't believe how natural the light looked. I was a Fenix guy before that. This isn't quite cool white, but it isn't quite neutral white either. I hate to say it, but I don't really like it. 

I will say that the _amount_ of light it puts out is phenomenal. It blows the 1st gen out of the water - especially with the light spill. The hotspot is one thing, but it's as if you're looking through a circular window out into broad daylight almost. It really is a great torch, if you can just get over the tint. >.<

Also, it's the best UI ZebraLight has come up with to date. The ease of getting into strobe and battery check mode is pretty great, plus the extra customizable medium modes are nice too.


----------



## Ares (Nov 10, 2013)

LeukTech said:


> Do you have any lights with a Nichia 219 emitter? I would be interested how they compare. Because from the pics above, my 219's look just like that when comparing to a yellow tinted Cree. And all of my 219 lights are a nice, practically pure white light (slightly biased towards purple/pink, which works out great for my tastes).



Nope, unfortunately not. What's one you recommend to check out? I like floody, warm, compact 18650-sized torches.


----------



## Ares (Nov 10, 2013)

moozooh said:


> Are you sure you aren't confusing it with the anti-reflective coating? It makes any light have a noticeable bluish-purplish fringe at the edges of spill cone. The same color is visible on the lens when the light is off.
> 
> If the hotspot doesn't look purple at all, there's your culprit right there.



Just realized my 1st gen SC600w also has the anti-reflective coating with a purple fringe on the edges of the spill cone. I had actually never really noticed that. Or, I had, but forgot about it. So no, that's not what I'm seeing. The main tint of the light is cooler-than-neutral-but-warmer-than-cool-white with a hint of purple.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 11, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> There are a couple things to understand about peoples thinking on tint preference that helps to muddy the waters and of no little importance is the fact that virtually everyone actually has several tint preferences which they then are forced into choosing between when it comes to choosing which one they want their flashlight to produce.
> 
> This is easily evident in cooler light sources being the norm in workplaces, kitchens and hospitals, while warmer light sources are more commonly found in living rooms, bars and places of comfort. Anyone for a cool tinted campfire?



People are normally doing work in workplaces, kitchens, and hospitals?


----------



## michaelmcgo (Nov 11, 2013)

So are all of these tint complaints about the neutral version? I was on the fence about cool vs. neutral and if all the complaints usually directed at cool bins (purple tint especially) are being directed at the neutral, then how is the cool version?


----------



## LEDburn (Nov 12, 2013)

18650 said:


> People are normally doing work in workplaces, kitchens, and hospitals?



I think you missed the point..

People have many different preferences for a light sources colour temperature and tint; at work, hospitals, kitchens, and various other places, most people prefer a nice cold light source whereas at home or when you're at a nice traditional pub for example, you would probably find yourself going for a warmer tint, if given the option.

There was a study I read some time ago about the effects of colour temp and tint in regards to peoples perception of the ambient temperature. To sum it up: people thought it was warmer than it was and some even claimed to actually feel warmer when in an environment lit with warmer light sources.


A little more on topic: I have an Armytek Predator with the "warm" XP-G2 which is supposedly an R4 binned 4000K emitter. I call it more neutral but in any case, the first time I turned it on I also had my SC600w (late original version) turned on as well just to see the amazing increase in throw it had but to my dismay all I could think about was the god awful purple tint I was witnessing. 

I immediately thought I had been really unlucky at the tint lottery but decided to go and use it by itself for a bit..
Later that night I took it to the forest trails I normally ride on my mountain bike as there is a combination of long open sections, narrow dense tunnel-like sections and many tall trees, some as high at a 10 storey building, which was to be (so I thought) a test for the Predator. 
As soon as I fired it up after I got out of the car my jaw dropped. What was absolutely disgusting and made me contemplate returning the first light ever just because of the tint, turned out to be my current BEST and easily my favourite tint of any of my lights. 
It is so good that even after using it for about 5 minutes, switching back to my SC600w made me think it was the most sickly green I have ever seen.

If the new SC600w even comes close to that I will be a very happy man! Heck, if it even comes close to my SC52w or original SC600w then I will still most likely be a very happy man


----------



## rexet (Nov 12, 2013)

> We finally got an update from Zebralight after several emails and it's less than stellar news. Below are the best estimates from Zebralight for pre-order models with the expected ship to dealer dates:
> 
> H52, H52F: Mid December.
> H52Fw, H52w: End of this week.
> ...



:shakehead


----------



## blackFFM (Nov 12, 2013)

BTW I ordered October 30th and my light is alredy on its way. Sooner than expected.


----------



## hatman (Nov 12, 2013)

These sound like the kind of tint and preorder issues that surround just about every new ZL light. I'm glad I've held off. Sometimes it's just better to wait, do nothing and hold onto your money.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 12, 2013)

December?!?!? Wow. Still waiting on my H52w too. I guess I can keep waiting


----------



## Ares (Nov 12, 2013)

LEDburn said:


> I immediately thought I had been really unlucky at the tint lottery but decided to go and use it by itself for a bit..
> Later that night I took it to the forest trails I normally ride on my mountain bike as there is a combination of long open sections, narrow dense tunnel-like sections and many tall trees, some as high at a 10 storey building, which was to be (so I thought) a test for the Predator.
> As soon as I fired it up after I got out of the car my jaw dropped. What was absolutely disgusting and made me contemplate returning the first light ever just because of the tint, turned out to be my current BEST and easily my favourite tint of any of my lights.
> It is so good that even after using it for about 5 minutes, switching back to my SC600w made me think it was the most sickly green I have ever seen.
> ...



LOL and here I just came here to rant about the tint once more (cause you guys are the only ones who will listen and understand)!

I am carrying my MkII L2 again today, and was digging through a box of ethernet cables trying to find one long enough to work for a copier with a broken cable. Anyway, while digging through the box, I started to wonder when we had gotten purple cables. Then I realized it was the #$%$ tint of my torch lol. The regular blue ethernet cables look about right (maybe just a hint of blue-purple), but the light-blue (think "sky blue") cables were being transformed into a vivid purple color.

Sigh. I don't know about this. Did ZL make a SC600w MkII (not L2)? I can't remember. If they did, how's the tint on it? Does anyone else have a MkII L2 that ISN'T purple tinted? (Aka if I send it in, is getting another tint even possible?)

EDIT: It also makes the HP logo on our print cartridge boxes look purple...


----------



## bodhran (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe another tint lottery type thing. Mine renders colors pretty well and not seeing this purple many are talking about. A little edit here. Just checked with a color chart and it looks fine.


----------



## Ares (Nov 12, 2013)

Sigh. Well, that settles it. I'm going to send mine in. Here's hoping there's actually a warmer tint available, and it's not just the differences in our eyes haha. Thanks!


----------



## akajimmy (Nov 12, 2013)

Ares said:


> Just realized my 1st gen SC600w also has the anti-reflective coating with a purple fringe on the edges of the spill cone. I had actually never really noticed that. Or, I had, but forgot about it. So no, that's not what I'm seeing. The main tint of the light is cooler-than-neutral-but-warmer-than-cool-white with a hint of purple.



I looked at my torch indirectly and a I can see that purple tinge right on the lens. I really love this light. After using it some more. It is pretty much neutral. I still want a good pocket clip. My Dark Sucks pocket clip fits, but it wont turn on. How do you fix that?


----------



## Ares (Nov 12, 2013)

The purple tinge you see is the anti-reflective coating. My old SC600 1st gen had that too. The question is, does the hotspot look purple to you? Mine does. It is especially noticeable when shining it on sky blue things. Makes it look purple!

I don't understand your pocket clip question. I'm assuming you don't like the pocket clip that comes with it, then?


----------



## akajimmy (Nov 12, 2013)

Ares said:


> The purple tinge you see is the anti-reflective coating. My old SC600 1st gen had that too. The question is, does the hotspot look purple to you? Mine does. It is especially noticeable when shining it on sky blue things. Makes it look purple!
> 
> I don't understand your pocket clip question. I'm assuming you don't like the pocket clip that comes with it, then?



The hotspot does not look purple. It is pretty much a neutral white.

I do not like the pocket clip it came with. I had an SC80 (my daughter has it now) After using the pocket clip for about 6 months, it popped off one day. Lost the pocket clip, thankfully not the flashlight. Ordered another clip. Same thing, almost lost the torch the second time around, fell out of my pocket. I heard it clunk on the floor.

Any way the clip will fit over the threads, I put the clip on, light will not turn on, I am guessing there is some kind of electrical contact. I take the clip off, it works again.


----------



## Ares (Nov 12, 2013)

That happened with the pocket clip for my original SC600w. I just ordered a replacement when I bought my SC52w. So far that one has stayed put. It may just be me, but the MkII L2 clip seems a wee bit sturdier.

I imagine it isn't grounding the light properly, with the other clip over the threads.


----------



## toysareforboys (Nov 12, 2013)

Ares said:


> Anyway, I'm curious to know people's thoughts on the MkII (not L2). Is the tint similar to the SC600w?


I own both sc600w (original) and SC600 MKii (not U2). The tint on my MKii is the most disgusting out of any flashlight I own  I call it lemon/lime hotspot with purple spill (not AR fringe).

On my colour calibrated monitor this is life like:







My old SC600w is way way better. I've just ordered a SC600w MKii U2, I sure hope it'll be pretty or I'll get the LED swapped on it 

-Jamie M.


----------



## Ares (Nov 12, 2013)

Eww, that's terrible. You know, I'd just stick with my original SC600w, but I actually found the strangest bug. If you hold mine upside down, pointing towards your face, and hold the button in to put it into "low"... if the last low mode was the lowest low mode, it won't light up. Oh, it will be on - but it won't light up. Clicking it will turn it off - not that you can tell. Double clicking it will put it into the higher low mode - where, if it were off, should put it into the last used medium mode.

I tried to explain this to ZebraLight, but they just said there was nothing wrong with it and they couldn't reproduce it. I even showed them on video, but eventually gave up and just keep the higher low level memorized so it won't do that.

That, and higher lumens are always a draw... lol


----------



## Skelt11 (Nov 16, 2013)

blackFFM said:


> BTW I ordered October 30th and my light is alredy on its way. Sooner than expected.



Where did you order from?


----------



## Sprocketman (Nov 24, 2013)

Ares said:


> ...I actually found the strangest bug. If you hold mine upside down, pointing towards your face, and hold the button in to put it into "low"... if the last low mode was the lowest low mode, it won't light up. Oh, it will be on - but it won't light up. Clicking it will turn it off - not that you can tell. Double clicking it will put it into the higher low mode - where, if it were off, should put it into the last used medium mode.
> 
> Ares, I got my L2 yesterday, and discovered the same thing. In my case, it occurs when the last used mode was H1 or H2. Click it off, and the long press for low is disabled. I could unscrew the end cap, and the long press worked, or I could hold the press longer and M1 comes up. Turn the light off, and the long press for L1 works. But then I discovered that it only happens when the battery is fresh off the charger at 4.2v. When the battery gets down to about 3.8v (still on the four-flash battery check level) everything works fine. I suspect the high voltage is making something happen in the UI, and of course you pop the battery in and start checking things out...
> 
> My L2 has the same perfect warm tint that my SC52w has. It's larger, and the button is stiffer, but otherwise it is exactly what I wanted--a upsized SC52w with scary bright high mode. Love the interface. Button under my thumb every time, so I don't have to hold the light up to my shoulder to use an end clicky or use both hands to twist. And never press on the lens thinking it's the switch. Great light for our mountain cabin where going to the outhouse at night is an adventure. Seems to me like a bargain at $95.


----------



## Ares (Nov 24, 2013)

Really? First thing I did was test for that on my new one, and it didn't exhibit the problem. I just figured it was a bug with the 1st gen model (not that I've ever used another one).

Try this, to see if it's the same bug: Make sure "L2" is the selected low mode, turn off the light, do the long press, then let go before M1 comes on. If it's the same bug, it won't come on - but here's how you tell it's actually "on" (even though the LED is off). Double click it now. If it's "on", it should go to L1. If it's off, it should briefly go to H1 then to M1 (or whatever H/M modes you have set). If it DOES go to L1, double click it again, and you should get your L2 level.

I tried to tell ZebraLight about this, but they couldn't reproduce it and sent it back without fixing it.

I love the tint on my original SC600w and my SC52w (though I'd argue the first is slightly better haha). The tint on my SC600w L2 was just unbearable. I've sent it back to ZebraLight and am hoping for a decent replacement. Though, who knows when I'll actually get the thing back. I don't really care how long it takes, just so long as it looks halfway decent when I get it back lol.


----------



## Sprocketman (Nov 25, 2013)

It is the same bug, works as you described, but only when the battery is fresh off the charger. I can't make it reproduce that behavior now that the voltage is down a little, even though the battery status still gives four flashes.

Debating whether or not to contact Zebralight. The tint on this one is so nice. And maybe they will all do the same thing with a fresh battery.


----------



## Ares (Nov 26, 2013)

Sprocketman said:


> It is the same bug, works as you described, but only when the battery is fresh off the charger. I can't make it reproduce that behavior now that the voltage is down a little, even though the battery status still gives four flashes.
> 
> Debating whether or not to contact Zebralight. The tint on this one is so nice. And maybe they will all do the same thing with a fresh battery.



I can reproduce it on my first gen at any voltage. I sent mine in and ZebraLight couldn't reproduce the problem and didn't do anything to it. If you like the tint, I would hold onto it, personally. Mine only did it when L2 was the saved low mode. If you leave it on L1, does it still do it?

If you do contact ZebraLight, I recommend making a video showing them exactly how to reproduce it. I thought about doing that myself, but considering I was without my new torch for about a month and a half, I decided against sending it in again.

Obviously if this is still a problem in the new models, then ZebraLight is likely unaware of the bug. Someone needs to report it.


----------



## ozzy1990 (Nov 26, 2013)

The tint on on my h600 is warmer than the sc600. The h600 doesn't have the purple ring around the edge either.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine finally shipped along with my H52w!! Can't wait to check these out!


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 27, 2013)

A heads up when ordering from E2 Field Gear, their free shipping is Fedex Smartpost and very S L O W. It starts at an Amazon distribution center - takes 2 days to move, then to Fedex - sits for a day or so, then to USPS for "the last mile" - couple more days. All this starts 40 miles from me and will take a week hopefully. I learned a good lesson here.

update: I did get it one day sooner than expected, the usps leg of the trip just took one day after they got it.


----------



## markr6 (Nov 27, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> A heads up when ordering from E2 Field Gear, their free shipping is Fedex Smartpost and very S L O W. It starts at an Amazon distribution center - takes 2 days to move, then to Fedex - sits for a day or so, then to USPS for "the last mile" - couple more days. All this starts 40 miles from me and will take a week hopefully. I learned a good lesson here.



Yeah Amazon uses that a lot. Experienced it a lot before I signed up for Prime. Things would get shipped out of their warehouse in KY, then go thru Ohio then sit in MI before it got to me in IN. Basically 3-5 days when it would have taken UPS ground 1 day.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Nov 28, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> A heads up when ordering from E2 Field Gear, their free shipping is Fedex Smartpost and very S L O W. It starts at an Amazon distribution center - takes 2 days to move, then to Fedex - sits for a day or so, then to USPS for "the last mile" - couple more days. All this starts 40 miles from me and will take a week hopefully. I learned a good lesson here.
> 
> update: I did get it one day sooner than expected, the usps leg of the trip just took one day after they got it.


 
I didn't find this true AT ALL. I ordered directly from E2 and got mine 2 days after my shipping notification. Just so everyone knows, he just got his first shipment over the weekend and shipped all preorders on Monday. I got mine in NH on Wednesday.......THATS PRETTY DARN ACCEPTABLE in my books.


----------



## RIX TUX (Nov 28, 2013)

noboneshotdog said:


> I didn't find this true AT ALL. I ordered directly from E2 and got mine 2 days after my shipping notification. Just so everyone knows, he just got his first shipment over the weekend and shipped all preorders on Monday. I got mine in NH on Wednesday.......THATS PRETTY DARN ACCEPTABLE in my books.


It might depend on what was ordered. They (e2) told me my item was stocked at Amazon and they ship it. And I used their free shipping option.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 2, 2013)

USPS must really be backed up or something. Even with Thanksgiving day off. I got a shipping notification from Illumination Supply on 11/26. The status now on 12/2 only says "12/1 - Electronic Shipping Info Received". That's 4 working days for USPS and it's not necessarily even shipped yet! With 3-day Priority mail. Fail.

Very anxious to get this!!


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 2, 2013)

markr6 said:


> USPS must really be backed up or something. Even with Thanksgiving day off. I got a shipping notification from Illumination Supply on 11/26. The status now on 12/2 only says "12/1 - Electronic Shipping Info Received". That's 4 working days for USPS and it's not necessarily even shipped yet! With 3-day Priority mail. Fail.
> 
> Very anxious to get this!!


I think Electronic Shipping Info Received means a shipping label has been created by IS - doesn't mean the usps has it yet .


----------



## markr6 (Dec 2, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> I think Electronic Shipping Info Received means a shipping label has been created by IS - doesn't mean the usps has it yet .



Exactly, that's why I think they must really be backed up since it would usually be here by now, or at least half way. I don't think IS would create a label and hang on to it for 3 days.


----------



## toysareforboys (Dec 2, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Exactly, that's why I think they must really be backed up since it would usually be here by now, or at least half way. I don't think IS would create a label and hang on to it for 3 days.


I don't think you understood RIX TUX completely. USPS does not have the package in their possession, it's sitting at IS waiting for someone to hand it over to USPS 

-Jamie M.


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 2, 2013)

noboneshotdog said:


> I didn't find this true AT ALL. I ordered directly from E2 and got mine 2 days after my shipping notification. Just so everyone knows, he just got his first shipment over the weekend and shipped all preorders on Monday. I got mine in NH on Wednesday.......THATS PRETTY DARN ACCEPTABLE in my books.


Same here...got here in two days! I love this light but have to sell it...got a TK75 coming in. It's at CPF Marketplace.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 3, 2013)

toysareforboys said:


> I don't think you understood RIX TUX completely. USPS does not have the package in their possession, it's sitting at IS waiting for someone to hand it over to USPS
> 
> -Jamie M.



No I understood. I'm sorry for the confusion. What I was saying was I doubt IS had it sitting for 4 days. Why send a "SHIPPING notification" if it's not in USPS hands until December 2 (estimated)? Usually when I order online, they send the notification, but then it's to USPS by the next day, or even the same day...not 4-5 days later. Besides, this was 3-Day priority!

I mean, it's Dec 3 now and it still says the same status. So technically USPS may still not have it. I understand there is some delay too for the system to update. I just found this strange even with the holiday.


----------



## jeffkruse (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone actually received one of these (SC600*w* mkII L2) lights yet? If so where did you order it from? I can’t find any websites that say they have them in stock.


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, E2 Field Gear


----------



## easilyled (Dec 3, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> Yes, E2 Field Gear



Could you offer some feedback on it with regard to tint, the reported bug on L2 (see post #116 in this thread) and general impressions?


----------



## jeffkruse (Dec 4, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> Yes, E2 Field Gear



E2 Field Gear just emailed me and said they don't have the Neutral White yet and they don't have a ship date for it yet.


----------



## rexet (Dec 4, 2013)

At least you have some changes...

I made a pre-order from IS on the 14th of October for a SC600w MkII L2 and no news since.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 4, 2013)

rexet said:


> At least you have some changes...
> 
> I made a pre-order from IS on the 14th of October for a SC600w MkII L2 and no news since.



IS said mine shipped 11/26 and got the tracking number to me. Shipped 3-Day Priority mail. Still nowhere to be found. Status still says Dec 1 "Electronic Shipping Info Received". Lost package I assume.


----------



## bodhran (Dec 4, 2013)

Ordered my SC600w MkII L2 from ZL USA site. I've had it almost a month now. Order was placed on 9/30.


----------



## 3Cylinders (Dec 4, 2013)

What's the real operational differences between the SC600W and the H600W (besides the right angle)? It looks like the SC600W is a bit bigger than the H600W. Does it have better heat dissipation and run on highest setting longer, or is the performance the same? Is the beam profile identical? Does the clip stay in place or rotate around the body of the light?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 4, 2013)

bodhran said:


> Ordered my SC600w MkII L2 from ZL USA site. I've had it almost a month now. Order was placed on 9/30.



Screw the discounts. I'm going to start doing this in the future.


----------



## bodhran (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sure the Dealers would love to be able to get these lights out to their customers but not much they can do right now. Except for Zebralights, I prefer to buy from a favorite dealer.


----------



## tallboybass (Dec 4, 2013)

easilyled said:


> Could you offer some feedback on it with regard to tint, the reported bug on L2 (see post #116 in this thread) and general impressions?


Well, I already sold mine, got into a financial situation.

The tint was nice, warm but not 'too' warm. It was somewhere around a 4C tint I'd say. No bugs or glitches that I could tell, and I tried all the modes. The only slight negative for me was that it maybe didn't 'feel' like 1,000 lumens, but that's probably because it's not a thrower. I used to have an ET TX25C2 and it seemed MUCH brighter even though they're theoretically about the same.

I got in on the pre-order that E2 had for the first shipment.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 4, 2013)

3Cylinders said:


> What's the real operational differences between the SC600W and the H600W (besides the right angle)? It looks like the SC600W is a bit bigger than the H600W. Does it have better heat dissipation and run on highest setting longer, or is the performance the same? Is the beam profile identical? Does the clip stay in place or rotate around the body of the light?



Lets hear some perspective on these questions. 

The specs show that, without batteries, the H600w is about half the weight. One could assume that the added mass of the SC600 would be able to take more heat from the LED unit initially, but once the mass of aluminum is heated, it probably doesn't shed the heat from the exterior of the flashlight MUCH better than the H600. I mean, the surface area is probably not that much different.

One aspect is that the SC would most likely be held in hand, offering better heat transfer to the solidity of our appendage, whereas the H is likely to be suspended 'in the air' on a headlamp mount and air is said to transfer heat less effectively than human paws, with the circulating blood and all.

Perhaps this is splitting hairs but, come on; how many times have members already been scrutinizing small differences. Let's hear from you technical, experienced people.


----------



## Lancec (Dec 4, 2013)

juplin said:


> I am not interested in SC600w II L2 at all, as it's similar to old SC600w.
> New Sunwayman C21C with additional Cree XP-E P2 red LED is more attractive to me :twothumbs
> http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201308/136.html




I use the sunwayman C21C daily and I think its great. Very bright and a nice combo of flood and throw makes is pretty usable. Its very compact but does get rather hot. 
I find the interface rather annoying and the on/off button is a bit small. This Zebralight looks like an attractive model.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 5, 2013)

tallboybass said:


> Well, I already sold mine, got into a financial situation.
> 
> The tint was nice, warm but not 'too' warm. It was somewhere around a 4C tint I'd say. No bugs or glitches that I could tell, and I tried all the modes. The only slight negative for me was that it maybe didn't 'feel' like 1,000 lumens, but that's probably because it's not a thrower. I used to have an ET TX25C2 and it seemed MUCH brighter even though they're theoretically about the same.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that was very helpful. Nice to hear first-hand accounts. I think lights that have a throw-orientated beam will always be perceived as brighter due to the blinding hotspot that they produce. :thumbsup:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 5, 2013)

Lancec said:


> I use the sunwayman C21C daily and I think its great. Very bright and a nice combo of flood and throw makes is pretty usable. Its very compact but does get rather hot.
> I find the interface rather annoying and the on/off button is a bit small. This Zebralight looks like an attractive model.



Getting up in the middle of the night and just needing navigation light, the low, low does the trick. Don't believe the C21C has that. Vinhn offers an intriguing mod for the Sunwayman C21C however.


----------



## rexet (Dec 6, 2013)

Finally some good news for IS customers :



> Zebralight has notified us that they have shipped out our SC600 MKII L2 and SC600W MKII L2 flashlights. I expect them to arrive next week.


----------



## SYKO (Dec 6, 2013)

rexet said:


> Finally some good news for IS customers :



I hope so.I did the pre order from IS and still have no update on this thing. I am almost thinking about giving it up and putting my funds into my newest must get toy (Nikon D7100). I even have batteries that are still in "acceptance" from fasttech.com, it's been over 3 weeks. Might put it all up for sale including the charger that's just sitting here.

Hurry up ZL before I change my mind.


----------



## jeffkruse (Dec 6, 2013)

What is IS?


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 6, 2013)

jeffkruse said:


> What is IS?



IlluminationSupply.com


----------



## rexet (Dec 9, 2013)

SYKO said:


> I hope so.I did the pre order from IS and still have no update on this thing. I am almost thinking about giving it up and putting my funds into my newest must get toy (Nikon D7100). I even have batteries that are still in "acceptance" from fasttech.com, it's been over 3 weeks. Might put it all up for sale including the charger that's just sitting here.
> 
> Hurry up ZL before I change my mind.


Funny I just bought the D7100 last week!
Therefore I'm now ready to take incredible beamshot... but I need to receive that damn flashlight first!


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 9, 2013)

Ordered an SC600 MkII L2 from E2 Field Gear late Thursday night and it arrived USPS today. Got several status emails (ordered, picking, shipped) so good communication and fast processing. 

It is a LOT smaller than I was expecting which is great. From its dimensions and pictures I expected it to be a jacket pocket or backpack light but it's actually seems small enough for jeans EDC. The pocket clip is quite good as clip ons go (sturdy, stiff but flexable, appears to be a nice TiNi black finish). . But the lanyard ring hole is so tiny and deep I think I'll have to look for a split ring that has a fair bit of length with a single wire (the ones I have now are double almost all the way around and won't fit, and one was not included with the light - just o rings and the clip). 

Very nice fit and finish and great clicky feel. Although anodization doesent seem any more durable than my SC52s (which is to say not great from the marks left by putting the clip on and experimenting with a lanyard ring). Nice cool white tint with no hint of green. Pretty floody as expected so doesent seem as bright on a wall as some more throwey 1000 lumen lights I have, but comparable when using ceiling bounce so I don't doubt it's max output. Easily fits a protected EagleTac 3400mah 18650. 

Maybe it's just the huge difference between H1 and M1 or L1 but the lower settings seem disproportionately low. And the alternate selections for M and L are even lower. In isolation I like the default L1 and M1 but it's a huge jump to H1 (or even H2 or H3, and doesent seem nicely spaced til H4). 

So from my perspective a typical Zebralight product - class leader in small and light and efficient and bright. Great UI. Good fit and finish. But a few minor warts. I think I'm going to really like it.


----------



## TSD (Dec 9, 2013)

jimboutilier, do you have any lights with a similar beam profile to the SC600 MKII L2 that you could compare it to? If so, would you consider it the class leader in that group? Also, others have reported issues with the light not coming back on after shutting in off in secondary levels? Have you tried shutting it off and on while in the the alternate modes yet?


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 9, 2013)

TSD said:


> jimboutilier, do you have any lights with a similar beam profile to the SC600 MKII L2 that you could compare it to? If so, would you consider it the class leader in that group? Also, others have reported issues with the light not coming back on after shutting in off in secondary levels? Have you tried shutting it off and on while in the the alternate modes yet?



I don't have any other EDCable single 18650 lights anywhere near this bright or efficient so I definitely consider it a class leader in size/weight/effeciency/brightness. I guess the closest brightness and beam quality I have is a TK41 (8AA). I have an EA4 (4AA) and GX25A3 (3AA) that have similar output but much more throwey beams and of course all these are much larger lights. 

I played with with the settings a lot, including changing default levels to secondary and verifying the light came back on on those secondary levels and everything seemed to work fine with no glitches. It's possible there is some glitch that I just haven't tried the combination of settings to encounter though. 

Hope this helps.

PS - one area that's not class leading is Zebralights warranty - only one year which is one of the worst. Also if it breaks out of warranty they are unlikely to have parts to fix it and you are likely in the position of making a new purchase. So consider it disposable if it fails after a year. These are pretty pricy lights for that but they are class leading in other respects.


----------



## m1ke (Dec 10, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> And the alternate selections for M and L are even lower.


When you get into the programming, the lowest low is impressively dim. It's so low that I can't imagine it would have much use, but I like the fact it's an option.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 10, 2013)

m1ke said:


> When you get into the programming, the lowest low is impressively dim. It's so low that I can't imagine it would have much use, but I like the fact it's an option.



I wouldn't underestimate the usefulness of an extremely low, low level. In the pitch dark of night-time, its ideal for preventing night-blindness when waking up and using it for very short-range illumination.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 10, 2013)

m1ke said:


> When you get into the programming, the lowest low is impressively dim. It's so low that I can't imagine it would have much use, but I like the fact it's an option.



I have a number of lights with sub lumen moonlight modes. And while I too appreciate having the option I find myself selecting through it and not using it the vast majority of the time. But everyone's eyes and needs differ so I'm sure there are folks that find such lows invaluable.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll have to see this for myself. I really like the mode spacing on my SC52w, and was hoping the SC600w would be similar. I should have mine this week, maybe next at the latest.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 10, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I'll have to see this for myself. I really like the mode spacing on my SC52w, and was hoping the SC600w would be similar. I should have mine this week, maybe next at the latest.



As you can see below, except for the H modes, the SC52 and SC600 output levels *are* similar (most folks couldn't distinguish between them). But the H on the SC600 modes are SO much higher the M an L modes seem a lot lower in comparison. I'm not really complaining. Having one light that can go from .01 to 1100 ANSI lumens is pretty fantastic.


SC52 Light Output
High: H1 280 Lm (0.9 hrs) or H2 172 Lm (1.7 hrs) / 108 Lm (3 hrs) / 4Hz Strobe
Medium: M1 50 Lm (7.5 hrs) or M2 25 Lm (12 hrs) / 12 Lm (27 hrs)
Low: L1 2.7 Lm (4 days) or L2 0.34 Lm (3 weeks) / 0.06 Lm (2 months) / 0.01 Lm (3 months)

SC600 MkII L2 Light Output
High: H1 1100 Lm (PID, approx 2 hr) or H2 670 Lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / 356 Lm (3.9 hrs) / 162 Lm (11 hrs)
Medium: M1 70 Lm (30 hrs) or M2 32 Lm (66 hrs) / 12 Lm (172 hrs)
Low: L1 3.8 Lm (16 days) or L2 0.43 Lm (2.5 months) / 0.06 Lm (4.6 months) / 0.01 Lm (5.5 months)


----------



## m1ke (Dec 10, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> As you can see below, except for the H modes, the SC52 and SC600 output levels *are* similar (most folks couldn't distinguish between them). But the H on the SC600 modes are SO much higher the M an L modes seem a lot lower in comparison. I'm not really complaining. Having one light that can go from .01 to 1100 ANSI lumens is pretty fantastic.


Selfbuilt estimated that it was actually 0.002!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 10, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> As you can see below, except for the H modes, the SC52 and SC600 output levels *are* similar (most folks couldn't distinguish between them). But the H on the SC600 modes are SO much higher the M an L modes seem a lot lower in comparison. I'm not really complaining. Having one light that can go from .01 to 1100 ANSI lumens is pretty fantastic.
> 
> 
> SC52 Light Output
> ...



Looks pretty good to me! I'll probably set H2 at 356 lumens for a nice, well-rounded do-it-all light. I see this one getting a lot of use!


----------



## funkychateau (Dec 10, 2013)

RIX TUX said:


> A heads up when ordering from E2 Field Gear, their free shipping is Fedex Smartpost and very S L O W. It starts at an Amazon distribution center - takes 2 days to move, then to Fedex - sits for a day or so, then to USPS for "the last mile" - couple more days. All this starts 40 miles from me and will take a week hopefully. I learned a good lesson here.
> 
> update: I did get it one day sooner than expected, the usps leg of the trip just took one day after they got it.



I did not find their free shipping to be slow at all. I ordered an SC600-II last month and received it the same week in Dallas. Shipping was USPS, not FEDEX. I think I ordered on Monday or Tuesday, and received it on Friday.


----------



## SYKO (Dec 11, 2013)

rexet said:


> Funny I just bought the D7100 last week!
> Therefore I'm now ready to take incredible beamshot... but I need to receive that damn flashlight first!



You and I missed the sale the Saturday after Black Friday. Amazon had a lightning deal for a couple of hours and were selling the body only for $800 new.
There was also the lens sales that knocked off a certain amount depending on lens. The 18-140 that sells for ~$600 would come out to $300.

That means you could pay the regular full price of the body of $1100 and get a $600 lens for free if you look at it like that. Wish I was ready with a card when that deal came. Also came with free 32gb card and case. :shakehead

Dropping money into a piggy bank for the D7100 and hoping I catch it on sale again. What lens did you get?

BTW, I still don't have my SC600 L2 that I ordered from Illuminationsupply a month ago.:scowl:


----------



## rexet (Dec 11, 2013)

SYKO said:


> You and I missed the sale the Saturday after Black Friday. Amazon had a lightning deal for a couple of hours and were selling the body only for $800 new.
> There was also the lens sales that knocked off a certain amount depending on lens. The 18-140 that sells for ~$600 would come out to $300.
> 
> That means you could pay the regular full price of the body of $1100 and get a $600 lens for free if you look at it like that. Wish I was ready with a card when that deal came. Also came with free 32gb card and case. :shakehead
> ...


Actualy I was wrong, I bought my D7100 few days before black friday. 
I saw this incredible Amazon price... The fact is I live in France, we don't have that kind of deal here, no regret then.
I owned the Nikon 35 f/1.8, Nikon 85 f/1.8 and Nikon 16-85mm which I'm selling to find faster lens.

To come back to the topic, Illumination Supply is supposed to receive the SC600 stock this week so I really hope I will get a shipping notification in the incoming couple of days.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 11, 2013)

SYKO said:


> BTW, I still don't have my SC600 L2 that I ordered from Illuminationsupply a month ago.:scowl:



TWO months for me. But should ship this Friday!! (everything seems to be Friday with Zebralight for some reason)


----------



## rexet (Dec 11, 2013)

_Alleluia!




Thank you for your order from Illumination Supply! We wanted to let you know that your order was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Package Int'l on 12/11/2013.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## SYKO (Dec 12, 2013)

rexet said:


> _Alleluia!_


_

We wanted to let you know that your order was shipped via USPS, USPS Priority Mail on 12/11/2013.

Should get it Saturday. I need to avoid this place until lights are actually out.Pre-orders aren't fun to wait for.

36 posts,5 years._


----------



## markr6 (Dec 12, 2013)

SC600w II and H52w on their way!! Just 2 more days of waiting!


----------



## HIDblue (Dec 12, 2013)

markr6 said:


> SC600w II and H52w on their way!! Just 2 more days of waiting!



IlluminationSupply is still showing the SC600W II on backorder. Wonder if they're only filling pre-orders right now.


----------



## jeffkruse (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread is about the W version. I can not find it in stock anywhere.


----------



## markbUK (Dec 12, 2013)

Got one via flashahilics in the UK, delivered 2 days ago, itching to have a play, but need to wait for Santa to complete the delivery, well at least I made sure my better half didn't get me a maglight!, .. But back to the point I think I got the last one its out of stock now


----------



## markr6 (Dec 12, 2013)

HIDblue said:


> IlluminationSupply is still showing the SC600W II on backorder. Wonder if they're only filling pre-orders right now.



Very likely


----------



## rexet (Dec 13, 2013)

HIDblue said:


> IlluminationSupply is still showing the SC600W II on backorder. Wonder if they're only filling pre-orders right now.


They stated that the stock they received does not cover the entire pre-orders they took. They will fullfill them in chronological order but the most recent ones will have to wait for the next Zebralight shipment


----------



## creyc (Dec 13, 2013)

I got my SC600w II today, sheesh that took a little while!







I wish I could say the wait was all worth it, but it's not all peaches and cream with this light. Yes, if you noticed, the tail cap came pre-scratched. (actually in a couple spots) I can live with that, as I'll certainly add my own soon enough but it's disheartening to see out of the box.


But the WORST thing is the side switch on this light, what were they thinking!? There's almost no feedback, the button barely clicks, it's almost like a touch pad. It's nothing like the switch on my H600 (awesome switch!) or like my SC52, or my H51, or H52 or...you get the point. It feels like crap, and you can't even tell if you've pressed the switch or not. 

Hopefully I just got a bad one, because the output is phenomenal and the tint is very nice for an XM-L2, and less green than my SC52w. C'mon just use the H600 switch Zebralight! This light would be perfect with it.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 13, 2013)

creyc said:


> I got my SC600w II today, sheesh that took a little while!
> 
> I wish I could say the wait was all worth it, but it's not all peaches and cream with this light. Yes, if you noticed, the tail cap came pre-scratched. (actually in a couple spots) I can live with that, as I'll certainly add my own soon enough but it's disheartening to see out of the box.
> 
> ...



The switch on mine is actually better than my SC52s. A very positive tactile and audible click. I do have some mottling on one of the flats on the head I did not notice at first and the anodization doesn't seem particularly durable given the scratches putting the pocket clip and lanyard ring on left - so whoever their US supplier is doesn't do any better job than China did. Nothing like a Surefire that's for sure. 

I had had a great tint too. Not too blue and no hint of green. Overall pleased with mine. You might want to call about replacing yours given scratches and the switch.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't want to jump the gun in regards to long term durability, but the anodizing was not that great on mine either. Compared to my SC600 MK II that I carried for 8 months and got beaten daily at work and looked almost like new, the new anodizing is already showing some wear after only a week. Time will tell how good the new anodizing will hold up, but I'm not keeping my hopes up too high.


----------



## SYKO (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine was supposedly out for delivery today (Friday) but didn't show,unlike the other mail that did come in. Illumination Supply has it in stock right now,don't see the backorder button on. Well this one at least,the neutral version is on backorder.


----------



## carl (Dec 14, 2013)

Cheesy question: Does the light ship with the lanyard ring already installed? And if so, did they put a scratch on it ?


----------



## carl (Dec 14, 2013)

"Yes, if you noticed, the tail cap came pre-scratched. (actually in a couple spots) ...But the WORST thing is the side switch on this light...It feels like crap, and you can't even tell if you've pressed the switch or not."



Might it be a previously returned unit?


----------



## m1ke (Dec 14, 2013)

carl said:


> Cheesy question: Does the light ship with the lanyard ring already installed? And if so, did they put a scratch on it ?


1) Yes. 2) Not on my example.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 14, 2013)

creyc said:


> But the WORST thing is the side switch on this light, what were they thinking!? There's almost no feedback, the button barely clicks, it's almost like a touch pad. It's nothing like the switch on my H600 (awesome switch!) or like my SC52, or my H51, or H52 or...you get the point. It feels like crap, and you can't even tell if you've pressed the switch or not.
> 
> Hopefully I just got a bad one, because the output is phenomenal and the tint is very nice for an XM-L2, and less green than my SC52w. C'mon just use the H600 switch Zebralight! This light would be perfect with it.



Yes I believe this is the "soft touch" button of whatever they call it. I think it's a good idea for a headlamp where you want to use one hand easily and quickly while it doesn't move on your head. But on the SC600, I dont know. I like it, but I also like my old H600w and SC52w which are very firm and make more of a click. Just can't decide on which on I like more.

BTW, my new H52w has the soft click too.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 14, 2013)

m1ke said:


> 1) Yes. 2) Not on my example.



Maybe this is just semantics. The light comes with a raised bump just before the tail cap on the side opposite the switch. It's not movable (doesn't rotate). It has a very small hole in it that you can install some split rings on or directly attach a string type lanyard. My unit did not include the split ring (installed or otherwise) and none of then rings I have fit due to the small diameter and large depth of the hole. I'm looking for a ring to fit or will grind an existing one to fit.


----------



## m1ke (Dec 15, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> Maybe this is just semantics. The light comes with a raised bump just before the tail cap on the side opposite the switch. It's not movable (doesn't rotate). It has a very small hole in it that you can install some split rings on or directly attach a string type lanyard. My unit did not include the split ring (installed or otherwise) and none of then rings I have fit due to the small diameter and large depth of the hole. I'm looking for a ring to fit or will grind an existing one to fit.


Weird. Mine came with a split ring already on it. Hmm, maybe it's because I got the CW version.


----------



## carl (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks for your answers guys.

Maybe some lights come with the split ring installed in the lanyard hole depending on who you buy the light from?


----------



## carl (Dec 15, 2013)

If indeed the darker anodize from a U.S. source is inferior to the previous lighter anodize from a Chinese source, can I get the current L2 model with the better (lighter) anodize somewhere?


----------



## easilyled (Dec 15, 2013)

carl said:


> If indeed the darker anodize from a U.S. source is inferior to the previous lighter anodize from a Chinese source, can I get the current L2 model with the better (lighter) anodize somewhere?



Yes, I'd even prefer it in raw aluminium if the anodization comes off so easily.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 15, 2013)

carl said:


> If indeed the darker anodize from a U.S. source is inferior to the previous lighter anodize from a Chinese source, can I get the current L2 model with the better (lighter) anodize somewhere?



Not like I've done any real testing, but after putting the clip on my new SC600wII (dark anodize), I noticed it didn't scratch as I had expected. All of my older Zebralights (light OD anodize) scratched at least a little when putting on or removing a clip. I really like that, plus I think it just looks better too.


----------



## m1ke (Dec 15, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Not like I've done any real testing, but after putting the clip on my new SC600wII (dark anodize), I noticed it didn't scratch as I had expected. All of my older Zebralights (light OD anodize) scratched at least a little when putting on or removing a clip. I really like that, plus I think it just looks better too.


That's the weirdest system. It makes no sense to me to have to scrape the clip over the anodized finish to attach it.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 15, 2013)

m1ke said:


> That's the weirdest system. It makes no sense to me to have to scrape the clip over the anodized finish to attach it.



Its the system that ZL have always used but I agree that a different method of attachment like the screws used for the PD clips would be preferable.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 15, 2013)

carl said:


> If indeed the darker anodize from a U.S. source is inferior to the previous lighter anodize from a Chinese source, can I get the current L2 model with the better (lighter) anodize somewhere?



i only have a few ZLs. A couple SC52CWs and the SC600IIL2CW. I don't notice any difference in the quality of the old vs new anodization which I would classify as fair to poor. I have heavy use Surefires over ten years old that still look brand new. My ZLs range from new to a couple years old and have been gently used but show a lot more wear. 

That said, maybe I have an early SC600IIL2 as it's color is the same green color as my SC52s and not the dark grey I hear folks describing for the US ones. I did not get a lanyard split ring either and that may be something they added later. 

Still, i love the light. It's class leading bright and small with the great ZL UI that they managed to improve more. It's got a great tint and a very tactile and audible clicky. If I want to stay class leading I'll be replacing it in a year or two anyway So a little premature wear doesn't really bother me except philosophically.


----------



## creyc (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't understand how some people say its got a very tactile feeling switch, and others like myself and mark6 describe it as a "soft touch" switch. (good description) There must be several versions of the switch floating around on this light, because to me there's no way I would use "tactile" in even the same sentence as this light.

Here's the new SC600 Mk II next to the great and very tactile feeling switch in my H600 Mk II (only a month or so older). Notice how it's hard to tell when I'm pressing the SC600 button? It's not much better in person, and it's just as hard to tell when your pressing is actually making electrical contact. It reminds me of trying to type on a touchscreen keyboard, you never quite know if you're hitting the keys or not...




And yes my SC600 came with split ring pre-installed, and no scratches around it. Just a bunch of scratches all over the annodizing.


----------



## Philabuster (Dec 16, 2013)

creyc said:


> I don't understand how some people say its got a very tactile feeling switch, and others like myself and mark6 describe it as a "soft touch" switch. (good description) There must be several versions of the switch floating around on this light?
> 
> Here's the new SC600 Mk II next to the great and very tactile feeling switch in my H600 Mk II (only a month or so older).
> 
> ...




My SC600w Mk II switch is exactly like the one in the video--soft and provides no feedback.

My 2 year old SC600w switch is exactly like the H600 in the video--nice and firm and makes a clickie sound. It takes about 4x the force to actuate the switch than the Mk II. This has been my EDC light for the past 2 years straight and I love it.

My 1 year old SC600w and my 5 month old SC52w switch are both exactly inbetween the two extremes. It takes about 2x the force to actuate on these lights vs the Mk II switch.

In general, I love this new SC600w Mk II light with the extra features, but the wimpy switch really bummed me out. :sigh:


----------



## m1ke (Dec 17, 2013)

That's odd—my SC600 Mk II L2 CW has a switch like the H600 Mk II in that video.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 17, 2013)

creyc said:


> I don't understand how some people say its got a very tactile feeling switch, and others like myself and mark6 describe it as a "soft touch" switch. (good description) There must be several versions of the switch floating around on this light, because to me there's no way I would use "tactile" in even the same sentence as this light.
> 
> Here's the new SC600 Mk II next to the great and very tactile feeling switch in my H600 Mk II (only a month or so older). Notice how it's hard to tell when I'm pressing the SC600 button? It's not much better in person, and it's just as hard to tell when your pressing is actually making electrical contact. It reminds me of trying to type on a touchscreen keyboard, you never quite know if you're hitting the keys or not...



That video shows the same two switch styles I have as well.

Old H600w and new SC52w = loud, firm click.
New SC600wII and H52w = very quiet, soft click.

I'm really not sure which one I prefer. But I do prefer the soft click for any headlamp. I'm really tired of having to support the H600w so much on my head while changing modes with that tiny, recessed button.

I really like Zebralights, but they sure drive you crazy! Now when we order we have to gamble on:

- Which tint will you get?
- Switch firmness
- Anodizing color
- Watertightness
- General QC/functional issues


----------



## easilyled (Dec 17, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I really like Zebralights, but they sure drive you crazy! Now when we order we have to gamble on:
> 
> - Which tint will you get?
> - Switch firmness
> ...



True, but I suppose this is why they're $95. Whilst this is not a budget price, its also not in the price range of the top quality lights either and there is a lot of bang for the buck in terms of output, thermal control, portability etc.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 17, 2013)

easilyled said:


> True, but I suppose this is why they're $95. Whilst this is not a budget price, its also not in the price range of the top quality lights either and there is a lot of bang for the buck in terms of output, thermal control, portability etc.



Maybe.

But if you asked a retailer, they would probably say that ZL has more production issues than other flashlight manufacturers that cost a little less or about the same.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 17, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Maybe.
> 
> But if you asked a retailer, they would probably say that ZL has more production issues than other flashlight manufacturers that cost a little less or about the same.



But maybe that's because their flashlights generally have more features in a smaller size than most of their competitors? Isn't this why they're also so popular?


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 17, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I really like Zebralights, but they sure drive you crazy! Now when we order we have to gamble on:
> 
> - Which tint will you get?
> - Switch firmness
> ...


Well that about spells out why I still haven't bought one of the new lights that I'd originally assumed I would.

Great designs with too many corners cut in manufacturing and assembly.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 17, 2013)

m1ke said:


> That's odd—my SC600 Mk II L2 CW has a switch like the H600 Mk II in that video.



Mine too. Both a tactile and audible positive click on my SC600IIL2CW. 

Wonder if they source from more than one switch manufacturer and one is softer and the other is more clicky.


----------



## creyc (Dec 17, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> Mine too. Both a tactile and audible positive click on my SC600IIL2CW.
> 
> Wonder if they source from more than one switch manufacturer and one is softer and the other is more clicky.



I talked with one retailer who said he noticed the switch was changed on these new lights, and also is seeing a lot more marks on the body right from the factory.


----------



## easilyled (Dec 17, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> Well that about spells out why I still haven't bought one of the new lights that I'd originally assumed I would.
> 
> Great designs with too many corners cut in manufacturing and assembly.



I'm beginning to feel a little bit put off by this too. My original SC600 still works great but has a reflector that looks permanently misted-up. I found that its not water-vapour or steam on it though - it just looks like it!!!

I was hoping that the new version as well as being even more compact and powerful wouldn't have this reflector issue but on the other hand it looks like there might be a lot of other issues to contend with.


----------



## carl (Dec 17, 2013)

More marks on the HA surface from the factory? Maybe a Zebralight worker is handling the lights in bunches during cleaning or packaging and knocking them around together (gasp!).

Shouldn't the lights be handled more like fine jewelry or nice Swiss watches or something? lol !


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2013)

I would love to see some photos of Zebralights facility. With all the variance in function and QC, I still feel like it's just two guys with a few machines in a strip mall somewhere!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 18, 2013)

would be good if ZL could let us in on their work like Fenix did some time back.
there is a link of that somewhere here. very interesting. 
thanks.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2013)

Etsu said:


> Maybe a couple of kids in China working in a basement for sub-standard wages?
> 
> Anyway, those kids need to be whipped some more, to get their back-orders finished!



LOL!!! So bad, but gave me a much needed laugh today.

On another note, I like the tint on this new SC600w so much I ordered another SC52w HOPING it will be the same.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm not overly thrilled with Zebralight either. If there were another manufacturer that filled this niche I would definately move on and not look back.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 18, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I would love to see some photos of Zebralights facility. With all the variance in function and QC, I still feel like it's just two guys with a few machines in a strip mall somewhere!



Most company websites will have an "About Us" section to tell a little bit; Sometimes it is more sales pitch but nothing like that on ZebraLight.com. If you go to "Contact Us" and click directions to their address, then click satellite image, you will see a group of square structures about 5 car lengths each side. If one assumes they are in one of those buildings then it is not a huge space. Is this where the US manufacturing plant is? A while back I did a search about the company and I am no cyber Sherlock but really didn't find out very much. The owner has a Chinese sounding name but the website says US owned and operated (or something).


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 19, 2013)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Most company websites will have an "About Us" section to tell a little bit; Sometimes it is more sales pitch but nothing like that on ZebraLight.com. If you go to "Contact Us" and click directions to their address, then click satellite image, you will see a group of square structures about 5 car lengths each side. If one assumes they are in one of those buildings then it is not a huge space. Is this where the US manufacturing plant is? A while back I did a search about the company and I am no cyber Sherlock but really didn't find out very much. The owner has a Chinese sounding name but the website says US owned and operated (or something).


They are made in China.
Designed, Engineered and Distributed in Texas.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2013)

would be nice if they were made too in Texas. american made, american parts. 



RIX TUX said:


> They are made in China.
> Designed, Engineered and Distributed in Texas.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 19, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> would be nice if they were made too in Texas. american made, american parts.



The current batch of ZL SC600 MKII L2 are made in the USA. (according to self-built) Aluminum's from the US, anodizing was done in the US, potted circuit made in USA. I believe this can be considered to be Made in USA now. 

Old models of ZL's were made in China, hence it ships from China if you live in the East Asia region.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2013)

OK thanks, that's good reassuring news I guess. 
would be nice to visit that place and see what's what.



roadkill1109 said:


> The current batch of ZL SC600 MKII L2 are made in the USA. (according to self-built) Aluminum's from the US, anodizing was done in the US, potted circuit made in USA. I believe this can be considered to be Made in USA now.
> 
> Old models of ZL's were made in China, hence it ships from China if you live in the East Asia region.


----------



## CrazyM (Dec 19, 2013)

According to Selfbuilt these newer models have their aluminium body and anodizing done in america....

Edit: Too slow!


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2013)

lol, thanks nonetheless from me... 



CrazyM said:


> According to Selfbuilt these newer models have their aluminium body and anodizing done in america....
> 
> Edit: Too slow!


----------



## RIX TUX (Dec 19, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> OK thanks, that's good reassuring news I guess.
> would be nice to visit that place and see what's what.


This is on the owners manual for the SC600 Mk II L2.

"ZebraLight flashlight and headlamp products are designed and engineered inthe U.S. and manufactured in China. The distinctive shapes and styles of allZebraLight products are trademarks of ZebraLight, Inc. U.S. and international​patents are pending."


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 19, 2013)

roadkill1109 said:


> The current batch of ZL SC600 MKII L2 are made in the USA. (according to self-built) Aluminum's from the US, anodizing was done in the US, potted circuit made in USA. I believe this can be considered to be Made in USA now.
> 
> Old models of ZL's were made in China, hence it ships from China if you live in the East Asia region.


How does this seem to be affecting quality control - was it better before or after the change?


----------



## markr6 (Dec 19, 2013)

kaichu dento said:


> How does this seem to be affecting quality control - was it better before or after the change?



I'm curious too. I'm assuming the H52w and SC600wII I just got were from the new US batch. I liked everything about them including the tint so I just ordered another SC52w to compare to my original. I'll either keep both or let one go. ZL site says In Stock so hopefully I'll have it soon.

BTW, one thing I don't like about the SC600wII is the lanyard stub. That's right where I want the clip to sit! So I just put it off to one of the sides, not a huge deal. I could grind it down but I don't feel like doing that.


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 19, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I'm curious too. I'm assuming the H52w and SC600wII I just got were from the new US batch. I liked everything about them including the tint so I just ordered another SC52w to compare to my original. I'll either keep both or let one go. ZL site says In Stock so hopefully I'll have it soon.
> 
> BTW, one thing I don't like about the SC600wII is the lanyard stub. That's right where I want the clip to sit! So I just put it off to one of the sides, not a huge deal. I could grind it down but I don't feel like doing that.



I felt the same way about the lanyard bump. Then I realized they offset it so it's not quite opposite the switch and if you rotate the clip up against it from the right direction the clip is close enough to opposite that it works for me. Would have preferred the lanyard ring to be rotatable though.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 19, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> I felt the same way about the lanyard bump. Then I realized they offset it so it's not quite opposite the switch and if you rotate the clip up against it from the right direction the clip is close enough to opposite that it works for me. Would have preferred the lanyard ring to be rotatable though.



I just assumed it was 180° from the switch...I wasn't looking closely. I'll have to check this out when I get home! Thanks


----------



## jimboutilier (Dec 19, 2013)

markr6 said:


> I just assumed it was 180° from the switch...I wasn't looking closely. I'll have to check this out when I get home! Thanks



I assume they offset it a bit on purpose to allow you to position the clip opposite the switch so your thumb falls on the switch when you reach into your pocket much like the thumb hole/stud on a tip up carry knife. They could have offset it a bit more but it's pretty close. 

If they didn't do it on purpose they really have QC issues cause it's a fair bit off from 90 degrees - lol.

PS - if you have to rotate your clip around to the other side you might want to use some soap or wax as the anodization isn't too durable and can scratch easily.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 20, 2013)

jimboutilier said:


> I assume they offset it a bit on purpose to allow you to position the clip opposite the switch so your thumb falls on the switch when you reach into your pocket much like the thumb hole/stud on a tip up carry knife. They could have offset it a bit more but it's pretty close.
> 
> If they didn't do it on purpose they really have QC issues cause it's a fair bit off from 90 degrees - lol.
> 
> PS - if you have to rotate your clip around to the other side you might want to use some soap or wax as the anodization isn't too durable and can scratch easily.



Mine was offset but just 1-2mm at most. Good enough. Regarding the anodizing, I was worried about this while attaching the clip. Turns out, any scratching appears to be from material from the clip on mine, not the anodized finish - I could see gold-ish colored reisdue rubbed off from the clip.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 24, 2013)

exactly same here, 1-2mm off. 
its OK though. 



markr6 said:


> Mine was offset but just 1-2mm at most. Good enough. Regarding the anodizing, I was worried about this while attaching the clip. Turns out, any scratching appears to be from material from the clip on mine, not the anodized finish - I could see gold-ish colored reisdue rubbed off from the clip.


----------



## Ares (Dec 26, 2013)

Ares said:


> Sigh. Well, that settles it. I'm going to send mine in. Here's hoping there's actually a warmer tint available, and it's not just the differences in our eyes haha. Thanks!



Well, it took a month and a half, but I just got my replacement in the mail! It's not nearly as "warm" as my original SC600w (I knew that would be the case), but there is no more purple tint! It's very neutral. I'd say it's more neutral than my SC600w was. I like it!

If you order from ZebraLight directly, I'd recommend mentioning in the notes when you order that you're picky about the tint. Considering the care they take to pick a good tint when you send one back in, likely they would do so in the first place if you mention it up front! I'll be sure to do that myself from now on.


----------



## rexet (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally got mine too from IL. Really like the tint.


----------



## jeffkruse (Jan 15, 2014)

This is a great light!!! I Love it!

However, since I have the SC600w I am not so impressed with this new version. It’s not as warm and I hardly noticed an improvement in brightness when first turned on. I’ll need to run both lights for 30 minutes to see if the new version is better than the old.

Again, this light is fantastic but don’t expect it to blow away the old version.


----------



## Ares (Jan 15, 2014)

@jeffkruse I sent mine in and got a better tint (mine was way too purplish). It's still definitely cooler (but also advertised as such - 4400K vs 4200K), but more usable now. Sky blue no longer looks purple with the replacement.

The main difference I notice (between the SC600w original and the SC600w Mk II L2) is in the spill. Go outside and shine it around. You'll notice much more detail in the spill, in my opinion.

It was tough, giving my old SC600w to my dad for Christmas... but with a better tint, I'm okay with it now. If they were the exact tint same tint, it would have been perfect for me. But I think it will grow on me, in time.

I'm really curious to see how the SC62d compares in regards to tint...


----------



## markr6 (Jan 15, 2014)

jeffkruse said:


> This is a great light!!! I Love it!
> 
> However, since I have the SC600w I am not so impressed with this new version. It’s not as warm and I hardly noticed an improvement in brightness when first turned on. I’ll need to run both lights for 30 minutes to see if the new version is better than the old.
> 
> Again, this light is fantastic but don’t expect it to blow away the old version.



That's true. I think the biggest thing to consider with updates like this are:

1. Increased runtime on high, even if it's just a small increase it helps
2. Features like the voltage check and instant access to strobe with 3 clicks
3. Additional moonlight modes

Just those features alone are a huge reason for me to upgrade. I'm also looking forward to some small changes to the SC52w.


----------



## Tixx (Sep 10, 2014)

jimboutilier said:


> I felt the same way about the lanyard bump. Then I realized they offset it so it's not quite opposite the switch and if you rotate the clip up against it from the right direction the clip is close enough to opposite that it works for me. Would have preferred the lanyard ring to be rotatable though.



Just got one and then found this thread. Same issue I found as well as you guys.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 27, 2014)

In its highest output mode, how long can the SC600w II be handheld, before it gets too hot to hold comfortably?


----------



## Jeffg330 (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine never gets too hot that it's uncomfortable, would make a nice winter hand warmer &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## moozooh (Sep 27, 2014)

SubLGT said:


> In its highest output mode, how long can the SC600w II be handheld, before it gets too hot to hold comfortably?



I've made some measurements here. You can convert °C to °F using Google search. Free to decide what temp is uncomfortable for you.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 27, 2014)

moozooh said:


> I've made some measurements here. You can convert °C to °F using Google search. Free to decide what temp is uncomfortable for you.



Thanks. Around 120F after 4 minutes on high, according to your test. Toasty! But the SC62w must get up to that same temperature in an even shorter time. Advantage to the SC600w MK II.


----------



## SubLGT (Sep 27, 2014)

Jeffg330 said:


> Mine never gets too hot that it's uncomfortable, would make a nice winter hand warmer 😄



Thanks for the input. I agree that it would be nice in winter.


----------

